# in memory of ShrimpLove



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all, some of the newer folk won't know who I am talking about and perhaps many of the old members will. A devoted member and shrimp keeper, Sabrina ShrimpyLove, a wonderful hobbyist and friend all around passed away last year after a battle with cancer. Although she passed last year I am not sure we made a memorial post or any post for that matter. So, I am posting to let people know, and it is the reason her updates during the original GTAA Nano contest stopped - she was undergoing chemotherapy. I am brought to remember her today as We were neighbors and we routinely exchanged aquarium goods and shrimps and I ended up with one of her aquariums in an exchange, and today, by accident, that tank was thrown out during a fall cleaning. Things happen, and I am reminded of a lovely friend and passionate shrimp keeper and aquarium hobbyist that had such an infectious smile and friendly demeanor. I hope this bring some people rest as I know many were wondering why she suddenly stopped updating. We were all excited last her tanks and her enthusiasm.
In memory of Sabrina ShrimpyLove

Edit to say she was also a fond cat lover too.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sabrina was one of my 1st customers to the shrimp world. She and I shared a lot of laughs and she was a very nice lady. I had asked about her on the forum, but no one got back to me to tell me how she was doing.

I am extremely saddened now to learn that she had passed. God must have wanted a good shrimper up there. Rest in peace Sabrina, you were a pleasure to have known.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Sabrina was awesome. I only met her once but will always remember what a kind and welcoming person she was. My below quote still sums up my thoughts about her:



Greg_o said:


> So so sad.
> 
> I met her once briefly to buy a light.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was lucky enough to meet her and I had no idea that she was going through what she was going through. She was so kind to open her home to me and show me her really lovely tanks.

I had told her it was so nice to have a new friend who loved aquariums as much as I did. 

I bought a huge bag of beanie babies off of her for my daughter, and I told her that I wasn't sure if I would be able to keep them in nice mint condition. She just wanted them to go to someone who would love them. We still have all the beanies.. and my daughter loves them. The fish beanies are the favorite right now. 

I am happy you started this thread bettabeats. I wasn't exactly sure of what happened, I just knew from your message that she was gone.

Such a shame to loose someone so kind.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I met her once too - she was very enthusiastic and cheerful. I'm sorry to hear that she passed away last year. Hopefully there are people that will keep remembering and cherishing her memory


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Never had the opportunity to meet her but from the post I'm sure she was a very kind person.


----------

